# table break/page break in Word



## MJFLIPPO (Jun 22, 2000)

I have a user that created a table in word. 
The first two pages break correctly, but the 3rd page breaks about half way down the page. The fourth and fifth pages look fine. The first couple of rows on page 4 are small enough that they should fit on the bottom of page 3...... I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Click in table.
Hit Table-->Select table
Check the following settings:

1. Format-Paragraph, Line & Page Breaks tab. Keep with Next and Keep Rows together--turn OFF

2. File-Page Setup, Layout tab. Alignment must be Top (not center)

3. (for Word 97)
Table-Cell Height & Width. Allow rows to break across pages must be OFF.

3. (for Word 2K)
Table-Table Properties. (I forget which tab.) Allow rows to break across pages must be OFF.

It could be a combination of 2 or more of the above 3...


----------

